# CBT survey....



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you done CBT for IBS?Was the therapist a specialist in this area, or just someone who does CBT for many things?Where are you located?Did you ever look into it but found a lack of resources in your area, so you couldn't do it?K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

1. Yes as part of a clinical trial2. Yes as part of a clinical trial3. Chapel Hill NC was where the clinic is located4. Well it is my GI clinic so I didn't have to look very hard.K.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

1. Yes. Not IBS specific, but IBS was addressed.2. The CBT I did was a tape program from Midwest Center for Stress and Anxiety. It was through this program that I first heard the word "IBS."3. The center is in Ohio... see www.attackinganxiety.com4. I could not find a program in my area.AZ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

1. No (I just explained why in other thread).2. If I would have done it, it was not specific for IBS.3. Puerto Rico4. I did not look, but doc never offered it either. He offered therapy without specifing what kind.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

K, my answers are identical to AZ's. There are no CBT trained therapists in my area and I also used the Anxiety Reduction Program from MidwestCenter and advertised on tv by Lucinda Bassett! The relaxation tape in that set was calming but nothing "Gut specific" for relieving IBS. Norb


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2002)

The closest CBT expert for IBS is located about 100 miles from my home. I am located near Minneapolis/St. Paul (where the specialist is).I wasn't able to pursue CBT with this specialist, but I pursued it with a local therapist who is also very savvy with respect to the IBS and its related components syndrome.I've just recently seen some significant improvement in my symptoms.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

AZ, any licensed psychologist should be informed about IBS as well as CBT. If they are licensed they will answer your questions for free before you go in to see them. if you can't find someone send me an email bc and I'll see if I can help.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

K, thanks for starting the thread and renewing people's interest and experiencies with using CBT for IBS.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

1. Yes for IBS and other problems. (he also was a clinical hypnotherapist.)2. He was a specialist in IBS but also other areas.3. It was in London4. I was referred to this therapist by another therapist. No problem with lack of resource.


----------

